# S S Sicilian



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi there - *S S SICILIAN *- _owned by Ellerman & Papayanni Lines - under Captain S W Taggart - around 1948/50_ - Gross Tonnage 3234 tons - *does anyone have the rest of the stat details?* - thanks Jay


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Try this from Miramar (but slightly adjusted)

IDNo:	5326875	Year:	1948
Name:	SICILIAN	Launch Date:	27.4.48
Type:	Cargo ship	Date of completion:	10.48
Flag:	GBR	Keel:	

Tons:	3284	Link:	1015
DWT: Yard No:	464
Length overall: Ship Design:	
LPP: Country of build:	GBR
Beam: Builder:	Ailsa
Material of build: Location of yard:	Troon
Number ofscrews/Mchy/Speed(kn): 

Owner as Completed:	Ellerman Lines Ltd, Liverpool
Naval or paramilitary marking :	
A:	*
End:	1971

Subsequent History:	64 BLUESEA
Disposal Data: BU Shanghai 8.71
I expect you will find a lot more info from the other members


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Sicilian 3284 tons Built 1948 by Ailsa SB Co; Troon. 346.1 x 50.1 x 20.8.
3 cyl; up and downer with LP turbine with DR gearing and hydraulic coupling, 3 single ended boilers (225psi) all built by the ship builders. DF, ESD,GyC, Radar. Code flags GJGR. Registered Liverpool, British flag. 1 deck and shelter deck. Cruiser stern. O/No; 182447.
Owned by Elleman Lines Ltd managed by Ellerman Papayanni Lines Ltd.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Jay, don't know if you have a photo but there is one here
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ships S/slides/Sicilian-01.html


----------



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

This site is the best and amasing - many thanks to members above and especially for photo - a good clear one at that - cheers


----------

